

One second-hand space shuttle: Yours for $29m - gaius
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2010/01/18/shuttle_sale/

======
rbanffy
Oh boy... Along with the launch and repair facilities, this would be the dream
gift for an aspiring supervillain.

My birthday is March 3rd ;-)

I wonder if they would bundle some spare SSMEs for the same price.

~~~
ugh
From the sound of it they will only sell to federal and state government
organisations - which makes me wonder whether they would achieve a higher
price if they sold it to anyone willing to bid, no questions asked. (Just put
the damn thing on ebay?)

~~~
jonknee
There's likely quite a bit of classified material in the shuttle that they
wouldn't like to give out. Perhaps that all gets stripped out before delivery
though.

------
TrevorJ
Admittedly, I am uninformed here, but what is the plan to maintain manned
space flight in the interim between now and whenever they complete the next
vehicle platform?

~~~
bcl
We're going to depend on the Russians. So much for American know-how :/

~~~
coderdude
We definitely know how to outsource.

------
cyanbane
What happens when Michael Bay needs this back to destroy an earth bound comet?

------
edw519
Maybe you could stick it in your backyard and just sell tickets to the "Space
Experience" like this guy did with an old Airbus 300 in India:

[http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article2558...](http://www.timesonline.co.uk/tol/news/world/asia/article2558290.ece)

